# Media/Materialism



## Abishai100 (Feb 15, 2018)

This is a media-philosophy mosaic inspired by _Videodrome_.

Can we coordinate folk religion with media mechanics and pedestrian prose?

Ever notice how media grids have inspired all kinds of networking-paranoia themed stories such as _The Matrix_? Why isn't that considered heresy or censorship-worthy material? Is democracy winning the fight?

Cheers,








====

Krishna (Hindu god of negotiation), Shiva (Hindu god of destruction), and Vishnu (Hindu god of protection) were discussing the metaphysical symbolism of the Yale University men's cross-country team, which was considered very excellent over the period of 10 years (2020-2030). Krishna, Shiva, and Vishnu all loved watching sports on TV and were fans of the Harvard-Yale 'rivalry' in football and rowing. In that time, the Yale cross-country team was considered a beacon of hope for the social prestige in collegiate athletics in the era of reputation-destroying illegal performance-enhancing steroids.

 

KRISHNA: Competitive sports are always cerebral.
SHIVA: We have to think about steroids...
VISHNU: I don't think the media is interested in 'politics.'

KRISHNA: Are you kidding? The media loves government rumors.
SHIVA: Rumors are one thing, but what about 'strength-enhancements'?
VISHNU: Kids today love comic books (e.g., Iron Man).

KRISHNA: Yale is a symbol of intellectual excellence.
SHIVA: Americans will always appreciate achievement (e.g., Apple Computers).
VISHNU: Maybe the Yale cross-country team will become representative of purism.

KRISHNA: There's nothing wrong with clannish behaviors in a media-culture.
SHIVA: Facebook is impacting how we think about public exposure.
VISHNU: I love films like _Celebrity_, _Minority Report_, and _Robots_.

KRISHNA: The Yale cross-country team will become a beacon for American pride.
SHIVA: America has the best schools (in the world!)...
VISHNU: Yes, Oxford is nice, but the Ivy League is supreme(!).

KRISHNA: There is also evil --- e.g., _Casino_.
SHIVA: Capitalism fosters gambling, but sports promotes youthfulness.
VISHNU: What are youth-oriented 'aesthetics' in the Age of Facebook?

KRISHNA: I like science-fiction stories about human fitness (e.g., _The Bionic Man_).
SHIVA: The Yale cross-country team might fail, but we'll want them to pray.
VISHNU: That's because a network-driven culture creates 'team-oriented' metaphysics.

KRISHNA: _The_ _Wolf of Wall Street_ (DiCaprio) would suggest the Ivy League is vain!
SHIVA: There's nothing vain about school-uniforms...
VISHNU: What about Nazi Germany uniforms?

KRISHNA: Let's all teach at Yale!
SHIVA: I want my son to study at Yale (and evade the dragon).
VISHNU: Kids like watching cross-country and America's Cup races on TV.

 

Krishna, Shiva, and Vishnu concluded that media and traffic-culture promoted a special socio-mental focus on the metaphysical value of team-spirit, school logos/missions, and that's why everyone was so fascinated by the Yale University men's cross-country team at that time. Even American celebrities (e.g., Tom Cruise, Tom Hanks) and social-critics (e.g., Dinesh D'Souza) were interested in using the media 'pulpit' to talk about the battle between vanity and diligence in this age of 'political pornography.' It was a battle between the forces of creativity and piracy. Napster, Microsoft, Apple, IBM, Wal-Mart, Amazon.com, and WikiLeaks were signposts of intellectual restlessness. Shiva kept a special collection of blue toy water-pistols in honor of the Yale cross-country team. He called his guns the Admission Diamonds.

 

Was it an academic arena worth fighting for or merely a commerce-and-media hypnotized global world of mindless consumers? Would eco-pollution destroy Earth's carrying-capacity, or would scholars and Idealists create 'pockets' of objective industrialization evaluation? Since censorship is naturally the biggest issue in a media-centric culture, ideas about civilization imploding were becoming intriguing 'vanguard' pedestrian pulp-comic topics/subjects/themes for new age storytellers (e.g., Alex Proyas).

 

Anyways, Krishna, Shiva, and Vishnu cared greatly now about their divine offspring being admitted into Yale University and them taking on human disguise-forms to visit Yale as guest-lecturers. Krishna gave a lecture titled _Capitalism: Cinema_. Shiva gave a lecture titled _Censorship: Calvinism_. Vishnu gave a lecture titled _Media: Witchcraft_. This was the real new word --- a world of gossip. Was it legal?

====


----------

